# Gynecologists near Discovery Garden



## Chittu (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to Dubai and 7 weeks pregnant now. I had check up with Dr.Rupinder Ruar Ruprai in Aster Medical Centre. She was good. But I dont have any idea about this doctor & hospital. Kindly suggest me about this doctor & hospital. Also let me know if there are any other good hospitals & gynaecologists near Discovery Garden, Jebel Ali. Would be very thankful.

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The nearest main hospital is Cedars, Jebel Ali.


----------



## Chittu (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Recommendation for an OB/GYN*

Thank you so much for your reply. 

Can you please tell me whether CEDAR hospital has any good Indian Gynacologists & if so please let me know. I would like to go for check up immediately as I was told in Aster that I have blood leaking in my uterus. 

Thanks again.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

There is a clinic in Discovery gardens itself in the Zen cluster next to the pharmacy and pinoy supermarket and next door in the village you will find Jebel Ali Hospital and in the free zone cedars

::: JEBEL ALI HOSPITAL :::

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Cedars Jebel Ali

Cedars Jebel Ali International Hospital, Hospitals in Jebel Ali, Hospitals in Dubai, Hospitals in UAE, Cedars hospital in Jebel Ali, Clinics , Hospitals, Medical Services Centres in Dubai, Health Services Centres in Dubai,Hospitals in Free Zone.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## Chittu (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Desertdude,

Thanks for your information.

Can you please suggest an Indian doctor in Jebel Ali Hospital and CEDAR Jebel Ali International Hospital? Would be very grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Why does the doctor have to be Indian ?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

chittu said:


> thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> Can you please tell me whether cedar hospital has any good indian gynacologists & if so please let me know. I would like to go for check up immediately as i was told in aster that *i have blood leaking in my uterus*.
> 
> Thanks again.


information overload!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Crap ! I missed that one, must be somekind of ewww filter in my eyes. 
Yes I do agree, waaayyyyyy too much informatiom


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My knowledge of the female anatomy isn't as good as I'd like but I would imagine that if you're pregnant and have been told you have blood somewhere that shouldn't have blood, you should get yourself off to the nearest hospital sharpish rather than waiting for someone on the internet to recommend a gynaecologist of a specific nationality.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> My knowledge of the female anatomy isn't as good as I'd like but I would imagine that if you're pregnant and have been told you have blood somewhere that shouldn't have blood, you should get yourself off to the nearest hospital sharpish rather than waiting for someone on the internet to recommend a gynaecologist of a specific nationality.


Exactly
Sorry cannot be more helpful. Though when my wife was carrying our baby, we went to the welcare clinic in Knowledge Village (reasonably close to Discovery Gardens). Had an Indian doctor as well


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Spotting in the first trimester of a pregnancy is quite normal and not cause for major concern usually.

There are plenty of Indian OB/GYNs in Dubai but I don't think them being Indian will guarantee that you are going to be treated better or that they won't make any mistakes. An Indian doctor told my friend when she was pregnant that she'd suffered a miscarriage because she was spotting and the doctor couldn't find the heartbeat at 7 weeks. It's good she went for a second opinion because now her child is 2 years old!

My personal OB/GYN is Dr. Shiva Krishna at Medcare Hospital near Safa Park. The hospital is about a 20 minute drive from Jebel Ali but they have great facilities and I would highly recommend Dr. Shiva.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Shouldn't there be a warning for guys not to open this thread?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Shouldn't there be a warning for guys not to open this thread?


This is what happens when you get too curious!  Would you like more details Sabby?


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> This is what happens when you get too curious!  Would you like more details Sabby?


Thanks, but no thanks. I'll just go back to my afternoon coffee thank you very much.... :


----------



## Judy23 (Jan 15, 2012)

*gynecologists near Discovery Garden*

I recommend doc. Amal ,she is in JLT Fortune Tower she really
helped me with my problem,she knows how to keep private matters confidential:


----------



## aartik (Feb 12, 2012)

You should be able to find one in the Welcare Clinic that's opened up in Ibn Battuta Mall- China Court


----------

